# mystery hose



## jehu2 (Jan 9, 2022)

hi, I have had an 07 versa hatchback since it was new. .love it. A couple of months ago I had DTC codes for charcoal canister system. Replaced a few things -DTC codes gone. In the process, I found what looks like a vacuum hose disconnected. It comes from the rear of the car up just into the space between the brake cylinder and engine. Hose has a crook at the top. I can't seem to find a home for it. I may be wrong, but I believe it come from the charcoal canister assembly. Also, when I first start the engine, I smell really rich gas fumes. I never took this off so I have no idea. Can anyone help? I have an inspection coming up and afraid of being failed


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

That is the air breather hose for the A/T. It must be left open at the top.


----------



## jehu2 (Jan 9, 2022)

thank you so much


----------

